# World of Seeds - Afghan Kush x Yumbolt (Named; Lifesavers)



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 14, 2014)

I got this bean as a freebie from the Tude during one of my large purchases. I honestly didn't expect much from it, and for no real apparent reason. This is a rather fast finisher... can be pulled between week 8-9 for FULL effect / smell / taste / density. The plant takes wonderful to any types of training I've put it through and also clones identical plants, as most clonings should go but we all know some strains act very very weird after being cloned. This strain is solid! I've run it through the ringer and trained with topping/fim'ing, Scrog, LST, super crop etc. Also, very short plant that packs on a rather large yield. The nugs are so dense with a lemony-skunky-kinda-fruity smell. After the full test of the plant, I decided to name it, because breeders that OFFICIALLY release a strain and just name it the freaking cross drives me bananas!!!!! So, Lifesavers it is.. for me. 

I will be purchasing more of these this week, as I must have more in my stock. I've been told it's hands down some of the best smoke some have ever had...and I would have to agree it is phenomenal.

So, I liked it so much I started a thread on it. I want to wake you all up to this amazing strain if you've never tried it, and surely I'll be trying more from World of Seeds ASAP!! I'm interested in checking some of the landraces out, and a few other strains as well. 







https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co....llection-afghan-kush-x-yumbolt/prod_2797.html


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks hella tasty.....nice job.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks very nice and nuggy...tight nugs. Good job.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 14, 2014)

Actually the interesting bit is that the picture makes it look a lot _less _dense than it actually is. It's a "rock hard nug" kind of deal with this one.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 14, 2014)

I will be pulling 3 of these down tomorrow. Brought them 62 days, and they seem to call for 58. I had things to do the last week so I had to wait. 

I look forward to this medicine. It's very good.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks dope dr enjoy :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 18, 2014)

Cheers Kindbud :aok:


----------

